# Just Saw a Le Champion on the First Commercial After the Super Bowl Game



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

Just Saw a Le Champion on the First Commercial for the NBC Sports Network, After the Super Bowl Game. Twice


----------



## lardo (Aug 16, 2011)

Video link?


----------



## 33696933 (Dec 15, 2009)

youtube.com/watch?v=XSgrL0ZPE_Q


----------



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

*That's It!*

I knew I wasn't imagining it.
Thanks, 3 .... 3


----------



## PhotoJoe (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

lol

hell yeah, Mike!


----------

